# Stopovers



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Does anyone know of a place to stop between Zaragoza and Sagunt along the A23 in Spain. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Theres a place at Segorbe you can find it on www.lapaca.org and google maps at 39.847999° -0.481944°

There where a few posting on this place on MHF but cant find them now,(have lots of problems with the search mode)never stayed there myself doesn't look to bad. Have a good trip

Brian


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Brian


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*Stopover*

Have not looked at a map but we stop on the way to la manga about 1hr past zaragoza at a big industrial site with a winerey on it its got flood lights on all night you can also get cheap fuel you could last September we have never had any problems has you go down the motorway you will see a sign for the wine depo also about 2 miles of road with nothing on but street lights , we should be there next Saturday night kenny


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kenny

We will be traveling this route at the end of April so if by then you have any more information it would be much Appreciated.

Regards
Ray


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We stayed at Dinopolis Car park on the outskirts of Teruel this January. I wrote to the Museum to ask if they allowed overnighting there and they said it was fine and that the Mayor's Office had okayed it too.

We overnighted there without incident. It's well lit and relatively quiet.


----------

